# Caught Limit at Surfside this Morning...



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

I was using live shrimp...the water had a clarity of about 2ft. The trout were hitting my bait as soon as it hit the water. This was my best fishing day all summer...not one **** gafftop. . Only had to release 2 under 15 inches.

The pic is not working but its on my album page under 2013 title if you want to check it out.
G]http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?album[/IMG][IG]http://http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?album[/IMG]

Good luck...hope everyone had as great a day as I did.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice.....this thread is doomed. Good job tho.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

wading or off jetti?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Nice fish


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I got a crick in my neck....LOL.....nice catch young lady! Work Hard.....Nap hard....


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on your limit.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I got a crick in my neck....LOL.....nice catch young lady!


you apparently was staring too dang hard....lmao great catch girl


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Judging by the waves in the background you earned them. Well done!


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Where were you? Nice haul!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Beats my day of nonfishing. Good work.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Fix*


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow geat job.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep!!!:brew:


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Two of those are nice one's! Going down now to look at the surf and fish it if its doable then yak some lights til about 1:00am- nice stringer!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Am I the only one who not only looks at the fishes but also ... ?

It's a nice stringer U got there. Congrats!
I could never got my wife to go fishing with me.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep. Congrats. A great day for sure.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> Am I the only one who not only looks at the fishes but also ... ?.


Yah, I saw the pair of flip flops too.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

paymerick said:


> Yah, I saw the pair of flip flops too.


Actually I'm not so sure now. On the right.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

I was wade fishing about a half mile from the jetties...
It was so much fun..getting past the big waves was a little tricky. I just couldn't believe how they were biting. I've had such a bad year this summer. 
The trout didn't quit until a pod of dolphins moved in about 30 feet in front of me....made me nervous too! 

Hope this helps...

Planning to try again tonight...

Happy Fishing!!!



JPerkster said:


> Where were you? Nice haul!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Go girl !

:cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats....I'm goin tomorrow no matter what!!!

Only reason I'm not there now, my neighbor is frying fish.....I ain't missing that....


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't go tonight....I was told that it is 10 per day...not per fishing trip...
Oh.well...I will be out again tomorrow hopefully...


So .....good luck out there...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be there mon, tue, wed, afternoons...... whatever it takes....I'm need a slumpbuster!......lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

HunterGirl said:


> Can't go tonight....I was told that it is 10 per day...not per fishing trip...
> Oh.well...I will be out again tomorrow hopefully...
> 
> So .....good luck out there...


You can always catch and release. I released everything I caught a couple of weeks ago. Buncha specks were relieved


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Brete said:


> I'll be there mon, tue, wed, afternoons...... whatever it takes....I'm need a slumpbuster!......lol


Slumpbuster....a few gafftop oughta do the trick ;-)


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice stringer of fish. Congratulations


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

There were fish in that picture?













Great catch!


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

SSST said:


> Very nice.....this thread is doomed. Good job tho.


I will agree with you on this one.

Nice stringer. Be safe. Wish u best of luck:spineyes:!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Catch


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome catch.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I think she's holding them out away from her to make them look bigger. Nice fish.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice fish, Congrats!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

great catch!!! I'm heading to the fridge for milk now.....:biggrin:

speckcaster


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

On our way back from yakking the lights! Whooped, and pretty slow fishing. Enough Sandies for a fish fry a couple decent Specks and a throw back 18" Red. Great night to be on the water though, no doubt. Hunter Girl we will all be eagerly awaiting next report with PIC! No limit necessary Lol..!good luck and be safe.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

NOCREEK said:


> On our way back from yakking the lights! Whooped, and pretty slow fishing. Enough Sandies for a fish fry a couple decent Specks and a throw back 18" Red. Great night to be on the water though, no doubt. Hunter Girl we will all be eagerly awaiting next report with PIC! No *FISH* necessary Lol..!good luck and be safe.


Fixed it for you


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some nice ones.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

The 2014 2Cool Calender is complete. This picture for every month.


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

what fish?


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*



yellowmouth2 said:


> I think she's holding them out away from her to make them look bigger. Nice fish.


thanks for that LOL its been one of those days


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok, we have a fraud here. 1st post, "sexy" report. 2nd post "anonymous" picture with different ID. If you combine an aquatic limit with 2 enormous chestnuts then you have a multitude of OHHHHH's out there. Almost like getting an Obama phone.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

the bar has now been set. from this report on, no more men in the pics...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Scarin' them all off!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

What were you guys saying about the decline of fishing reports?


----------



## caswamback (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice pic the fish look good to lol


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw c'mon.......


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

chriserman said:


> Ok, we have a fraud here. 1st post, "sexy" report. 2nd post "anonymous" picture with different ID. If you combine an aquatic limit with 2 enormous chestnuts then you have a multitude of OHHHHH's out there. Almost like getting an Obama phone.


there's no fraud. She messed up her IMG tags and couldn't get the pic to show up, I looked at her album and decided y'all might like to see it, so I helped her out with getting it posted. You gotta admit, that pic was worth seeing, I sure liked it.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

*lessons*



caswamback said:


> Nice pic the fish look good to lol


do you give lessons?


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Over 6500 views, bunch of pervs in here.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> there's no fraud. She messed up her IMG tags and couldn't get the pic to show up, I looked at her album and decided y'all might like to see it, so I helped her out with getting it posted. You gotta admit, that pic was worth seeing, I sure liked it.


Thank you Chunker59!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't see a lot of women in the surf these days... Pretty cool though that you/she enjoys it as much as I/we do!!! Congrats on the limit


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

That's one lovely catch . Nice job .


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

JPerkster said:


> What were you guys saying about the decline of fishing reports?


... if only they all looked like this. 

Anyhow, I didn't want to pull something in my neck, so:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> ... if only they all looked like this.
> 
> Anyhow, I didn't want to pull something in my neck, so:


Beat you to it, post #13 and even got green for doing it :cheers:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Beat you to it, post #13 and even got green for doing it :cheers:


Actually, I think it should be reposted on every page of this thread. Read the new reply, scroll up to see pic again, nod your head, go back to work.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Actually, I think it should be reposted on every page of this thread. Read the new reply, scroll up to see pic again, nod your head, go back to work.


It is your turn then, LOL!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Beat you to it, post #13 and even got green for doing it :cheers:


Dang it - I should have went with my gut and cropped it!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> ... if only they all looked like this.
> 
> Anyhow, I didn't want to pull something in my neck, so:


Couple of hefty ones right there.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

HunterGirl said:


> Thank you Chunker59!


you're welcome, and nice job on the specks!:cheers:


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

NICE!!!,Got a knot in my neck.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Crazyfish07 said:


> NICE!!!,Got a knot in my neck.


Something like that.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

****! We need more of these threads...

HunterGirl, please fish daily and update us on status.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats on the limit.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I wonder how her husband is taking this? 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wonder how her husband is taking this?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


He's probably laughing at all the perverts


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if he thought it was a big deal, the pic wouldn't be on here.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

SSST said:


> I'm pretty sure if he thought it was a big deal, the pic wouldn't be on here.


Or.... he did ask her to take it down. And she agreed, but only if he let her reveal to the 2cool community that she has to bait his hook, and clean his fish for him.

And the pic remains.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wonder how her husband is taking this?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Are U sure she's married?
I did not see the ring on her finger :walkingsm


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Ya'll are pathetic


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wonder how her husband is taking this?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Probably laughing at all the perverted comments, lol.

I wonder that the wives of the ones making the comments would say if they got to read them all? LOL.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Good lord some of ya'll act like you've never seen a good looking woman before. :rotfl:


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just keep two. Anything over that will just get freezer burned.


----------

